# Is a banana good for hair?



## Derek Wilson (Apr 13, 2020)

Apart from being a tasty and nutritional fruit, banana can also good for your hair. The benefits of banana for hair include decreasing hair fall, dandruff, etc. and much more. Bananas are great for your hair and scalp. They improve manageability and shine, prevent and control dandruff, and moisturize your scalp. Bananas are rich in potassium, natural oils, carbohydrates, and vitamins, which help soften the hair and protect the hair's natural elasticity, preventing split ends and breakage.

Here are some of the amazing benefits of banana for your hair.


Banana can decrease hair fall quickly.
It can boost hair growth.
It can decrease dandruff quickly.
Banana can smooth your frizzy hair.
It makes your hair look shiny.
Banana can increase moisture in your hair.
Banana and honey masks are good for thin hair.
Banana and Yogurt Hair Mask work as a natural hair cleanser.
Banana, lemon, and yogurt masks are good for curly hair.
The banana mask can cure damaged strands.

There are a lot of benefits of banana for hair. Apart from the hair, it can also improve the health of your skin.


----------



## Fister (Apr 13, 2020)

Most guys on aas dont have any hair left lol but thanks for the article 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron26 (Apr 16, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> Apart from being a tasty and nutritional fruit, banana can also good for your hair. The benefits of banana for hair include decreasing hair fall, dandruff, etc. and much more. Bananas are great for your hair and scalp. They improve manageability and shine, prevent and control dandruff, and moisturize your scalp. Bananas are rich in potassium, natural oils, carbohydrates, and vitamins, which help soften the hair and protect the hair's natural elasticity, preventing split ends and breakage.
> 
> Here are some of the amazing benefits of banana for your hair.
> 
> ...



All these points talking about the benefits of banana's look really good but in my personal experience, I have been eating banana's since childhood and I honestly really like the taste but it has done nothing for my hair-fall.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 20, 2020)

Here is a research:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23407989


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 20, 2020)

Fister said:


> Most guys on aas dont have any hair left lol but thanks for the article
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



See the comment no #3


----------



## Fister (Apr 20, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> See the comment no #3


I eat them regardless, vanilla protein powder, frozen blueberries, handful of walnuts, cinnamon, and organic bananas, specifically Ecuadorian bananas, they are the best and they're HUGE. Everything goes in the blender with some almond milk and its amazing.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 27, 2020)

Fister said:


> I eat them regardless, vanilla protein powder, frozen blueberries, handful of walnuts, cinnamon, and organic bananas, specifically Ecuadorian bananas, they are the best and they're HUGE. Everything goes in the blender with some almond milk and its amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



That's amazing! I will try this soon.


----------



## Fister (Apr 27, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> That's amazing! I will try this soon.


Yessir,  be on the lookout! Its weird cuz i remember seeing Ecuador bananas sold regularly, now i only find them in the organic section 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2020)

Fister said:


> Most guys on aas dont have any hair left lol but thanks for the article



That is not true.


----------



## charlesmoore (Apr 30, 2020)

What if i dont have hair?


----------



## Fister (Apr 30, 2020)

charlesmoore said:


> What if i dont have hair?


They're still good for you. Potassium helps your muscles contract 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdougie (Apr 30, 2020)

Fister said:


> Most guys on aas dont have any hair left lol but thanks for the article
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Well N2shampoo would help that


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 4, 2020)

charlesmoore said:


> What if i dont have hair?



It's ok. Nothing will happen. There are many people who inherit hair loss at a young age. It depends on your mind. If you always think about it then it will disturb your brain to think healthy. It is as simple as any other event in the world. I have a friend who has no hair on his head but he has a lot of money. It proves that everything you have is not okay. It's life and this is ok.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 4, 2020)

Sdougie said:


> Well N2shampoo would help that



I have no idea about it.


----------

